# Dora and I passed our evaluation!



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

We had an appointment today for a "placement evaluation" with a training center. I was hoping to bypass their beginner class and go straight to their intermediate level "good manners" classes since Dora is pretty good with a lot of things and just needs work on focusing and being a lot calmer. I have been really nervous about "passing" our evaluation because I just did not want to "fail" Dora.  We spent a few minutes with the evaluator and showing off a little loose leash walking and sitting Dora was a little distracted but WE PASSED! :aktion033: So Dora and I will be taking their intermediate manners classes starting the end of this month. :chili: I was just so excited I had to share! :chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

YAY Congratulations!!! Dora is one smart little lady so of course she had to pass


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty: Congrats to both of you. :chili::chili: Can't wait to see how the classes go


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Congratulations! That's something to be excited about! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:Way to go Miss Dora (and Alice, too). Kudos and Congratulations!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations, April. You and Dora make an awesome team!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations! :cheer: I am so glad Dora was such a good
Girl! You and she have worked hard and earned it!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you all so much!! I've been overly nervous about this (it's been scheduled for like 3 weeks) so I was very glad to get it over with! Dora was downright cranky when we got home--after that and a full day of daycare, she really needed a NAP! I thought daycare would be a good idea, to wear her out so she'd be a little calmer--oh well.  Now I know better--no daycare on training class days!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats !!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love training with Lilly, it gives me direction.
Congrats, way to go Dora!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

CONGRATS to Dora!!!!:cheer::celebrate - firewor


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Dora, you are a smarty pants! :thumbsup:
I can't wait to her about your classes.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yeah!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats April your a proud mommy.and Dora:chili::aktion033: we all know how smart you are:wub:


----------

